# KAUA'I  The Shrimp Station!



## ouaifer (Jul 10, 2011)

_*    GREAT NEWS!  for those on the East Side and points North!



The Shrimp Station (from Waimea) is expanding near the Kapa‘a Chevron gas station.  The new restaurant is already under construction, and the anticipated grand opening will be at the end of this summer, in August or September.  



The Shrimp Station will be coming to Kapa‘a soon.
 
*_


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 10, 2011)

Fantastic!!!!:whoopie:


----------



## eal (Jul 10, 2011)

Yay! Yay! (one yay is too short to post apparently)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 10, 2011)

We always think of stopping on our way down from Waimea, but we never have.  I assume the food is good from your posts.   

We are kind of stuck in a rut on Kauai and have our favorite places we love.  But I am a little tired of a few and am looking for others.  We will definitely try this one.  

Thanks for the heads up.

What other restaurants are good and reasonably priced?  I liked Keoki's Paradise, but Rick thought the fish was tasteless.  The setting is gorgeous.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 10, 2011)

I have mixed feelings about the shrimp station.

Good Shrimp but if you asked for an extra tiny plastic cup of red sauce that was fifty cents!

Went down my craw the wrong way.  Fifty cents--give me a break.  Probably couldn't have afforded an extra napkin.


Sterling


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2011)

*Keoki's Paradise*

Where is Keoki's Paradise? We're always looking for something different also.
Never been to the Shrimp Shack either but now that it will be in Kapaa, I know
we'll try it.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 11, 2011)

What do you all like at the Shrimp Station?

We are regulars to Maui so feeling a little lost for our upcoming trip to Kauai in a few weeks 

Someone mentioned Fish Express in Lihue for Poke...Any other?
I live on Spicy Ahi Poke and Edamame when in Hawaii. I usually pick it up from Foodland in Maui, but ?? Kauai.

Any other restaurant suggestions?


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 11, 2011)

*What makes it special???*



ouaifer said:


> _*    GREAT NEWS!  for those on the East Side and points North!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will be at Pono Kai, Kapaa late December.  Never heard of Shrimp Station so what makes it special?  Also, your favorite plate to order???

Chevron Station -- which direction from Pono Kai resort -- been 5 years since we have been back to Kapaa.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Werner (Jul 11, 2011)

*Coconut Shrimp at the Shrimp Station*


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 11, 2011)

Keoki's Paradise is kind of behind Waiohai, kinda.  It's in front of that little strip mall there, with the Roy's and the little stores.  We loved the setting, but Rick will order a burger next time.  I liked the fish.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 11, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> Will be at Pono Kai, Kapaa late December.  Never heard of Shrimp Station so what makes it special?  Also, your favorite plate to order???
> 
> Chevron Station -- which direction from Pono Kai resort -- been 5 years since we have been back to Kapaa.  Thank you in advance!



Pretty sure the Chevon station is on the south end of Kapaa on the right?   Literally just past and kitty corner from the end of the Coconut Palms?   And by on the right, I mean coming up north from Lihue.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 11, 2011)

Some good reviews here:
http://www.yelp.com/biz/shrimp-station-waimea


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Cindy.
I know where that's at. My wife wanted a new place to try some fish. We'll
definitely give it a try next time.


----------



## ouaifer (Jul 12, 2011)

rifleman69 said:


> Pretty sure the Chevon station is on the south end of Kapaa on the right?   Literally just past and kitty corner from the end of the Coconut Palms?   And by on the right, I mean coming up north from Lihue.



_For clarification...NO...that is not where the Chevron Gas Station is.  It's wrong on Google maps locator.  The Chevron is on the North end of Kapa'a.  From Pono Kai, head towards Lihue.  They are mauka side, in front of NAPA auto parts and Kauai Community Federal Credit Union....They have a giant LIME green wall...can't miss it.  They hope to open in August.  The shrimp are locally grown on the West side.  Garlic and Thai are to die for!     That is, if you like garlic and Thai spice._


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 12, 2011)

This thread is making me salivate!!!  Can't wait to give this a try in Sept.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 12, 2011)

That's right, the one I was thinking of is a Shell station, could have sworn it was a Chevron but it's not.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 14, 2011)

What about the "Shrimp Lady" who has a truck on the Road towards Lawai Beach Resort.  About 9 shrimp in either of two sauces with rice, macaroni salad and green salad for about $9 , and $1 for a can of soda.


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 14, 2011)

Shrimp Lady is definitely good! I like Keoki's Paradise, also Puka Dog in the same plaza makes a great lunch. Their shave ice is petty good too.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 15, 2011)

BREAKFAST HELP!! 

I would love to have a fabulous breakfast one morning.
We love, love the Gazebo on Maui and would love to find something similar with Cococut/Mac/ban Pancakes, Portg. Sausage Omlette, etc.
Any suggestions?


----------



## ouaifer (Jul 15, 2011)

Quimby4 said:


> BREAKFAST HELP!!
> 
> I would love to have a fabulous breakfast one morning.
> We love, love the Gazebo on Maui and would love to find something similar with Cococut/Mac/ban Pancakes, Portg. Sausage Omlette, etc.
> Any suggestions?



_Ono's Family Restaurant for Breakfast.  Excellent fresh everything...homemade syrups and sauces and jams.  Be prepared for a long waiting line._


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 15, 2011)

ouaifer said:


> _Ono's Family Restaurant for Breakfast.  Excellent fresh everything...homemade syrups and sauces and jams.  Be prepared for a long waiting line._



Is that in Kapaa by Pono Kai?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 15, 2011)

This thread has me hungry.  My favorite Shrimp Truck is on the North Shore of Oahu.  Fumi's.  Now I need to head over there to get some.

My favorite:  Spicy Garlic


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 15, 2011)

ouaifer said:


> _Ono's Family Restaurant for Breakfast.  Excellent fresh everything...homemade syrups and sauces and jams.  Be prepared for a long waiting line._



Oh, that looks good.  I just looked at the pictures on yelp.
Do you know if they have coconut syrup?

Seems like all of the good restaurants are in Kapaa, we are staying in Poipu.
How long will it take for us to drive there?

Thanks again Tuggers!


----------



## california-bighorn (Jul 15, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Shrimp Lady is definitely good! I like Keoki's Paradise, also Puka Dog in the same plaza makes a great lunch. Their shave ice is petty good too.



We'll be in Kauai for two weeks next year and we'll sure try one or both of the shrimp places, but I'm with you, love both Keoki's Paradise and Puka Dog. Since discovering Puka Dog (both on Oahu and Kauai) I've been playing around trying to duplicate their style of dogs.  I'm not quite there, but, close enough to bring back the memories.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 15, 2011)

california-bighorn said:


> We'll be in Kauai for two weeks next year and we'll sure try one or both of the shrimp places, but I'm with you, love both Keoki's Paradise and Puka Dog. Since discovering Puka Dog (both on Oahu and Kauai) I've been playing around trying to duplicate their style of dogs.  I'm not quite there, but, close enough to bring back the memories.



What do you like at Puka Dog?
I was thinking, Hot, with mango relish...my hubby like really hot...

What do you like at Keoki's?
Now that I have looked at the website, it reminds me of Lelani's and Hula in Whales Village....no wonder same owner...

Thx!


----------



## california-bighorn (Jul 15, 2011)

At Puka I like the mango relish and the sweet Hawaiian bread bun.  I think Kimo's in Lahaina is also owned by the same group that owns Keiko's.  Honestly, don't remember what we had at Keiko's, other than wife had some kind of fish, just that we totally enjoyed ourselves.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry Duplicate


----------



## ouaifer (Jul 15, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> Is that in Kapaa by Pono Kai?



_Yes,  200 steps down the road._


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 17, 2011)

One more question, well there could be more 

I just made reservations for dinner at The Beach House in Poipu for our last night.  Is there another restaurant we should consider for a romantic dinner for 2? The Beach House has mixed reviews.  We need to be within a few miles of Waiohai since the kids will have "movie night" :

We love sushi and I have yet to find any stellar sushi reviews for Kauai...


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd like to know about a good sushi place on Kauai also but it has to serve not
just sushi. My wife loves it and I can't stand it. She goes to sooo many places I
like so I owe her at least one.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2011)

I haven't seen any negative reviews on the Beach House.  It's noted as one of the "Most Romantic Restaurants in the World"  We've dined there 20+ times over the last 10 years.  Only complained about one serving in that time ( the ahi sushi)

The best spot on Kauai for sushi was at the Japanese restaurant at the Sheraton, currently being renovated


----------

